# Husband/Wife hit and killed in S.A.



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

This hasnt been posted here yet, a Husband and Wife were hit killed on their tandem bike last week, they leave behind a 7 y/o daughter. 

Better link with Video; 
https://www.kens5.com/news/stories/KENS20091001-Tandem-Bike-Death.1d4b65ab1.html



> A couple who survived a head-on collision two years ago were killed Thursday morning when a truck slammed into them as they rode a tandem bike in Northwest Bexar County, authorities said.
> 
> Gregory and Alexandra Bruehler, parents of a 7-year-old girl, were struck from behind while riding their two-person bicycle on the shoulder of Texas 16, about three miles north of Helotes.
> 
> ...


On Tuesday, 300 cyclist showed up for a 2 mile ride to the Memorial service, it was touching. 









https://www.mysanantonio.com/Cyclists_Ride_to_Bruehler_Memorial_Service_.html
https://saridelikeagirl.wordpress.com/2009/10/08/rest-in-peace-alex-greg-bruehler/


I went out to the accident scene today and its absolutely bone chilling. I have a ghost bike drying outside as I type, will be putting up on Sunday 11th. Id love to get some more flowers at the scene. 

























Mike Beach


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

What a truly horrific set of circumstances.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Awful.  Enraging.  That poor girl...

Good on you Mike for putting up the Ghost Bike. Hopefully some more people show up with some flowers/memorial/etc.


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Charles, its the least I can do to bring some awareness to this area. 

Just sad that, that 7 y/o girl had to go to her Parents funeral


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

This same stretch of road has had cars wrecking on it before. I've ridden out there and noticed skid marks on the shoulders before. The speed limit on that road needs to be lowered. This road is really not a regular highway, more of an overgrown state country road. According to the article the speed limit is 65mph, the same as on IH-10 or IH-35 - highways that were actually designed for faster driving.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Sooo sad


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Truly saddening to see that happen to that family, such a difficult way to grow up for the child.

I just recently moved to a new area and my work often involves responding to vehicular accidents, its been a bit sobering to see how often the same stretches of road pop up. One in particular was at my first glance my best route out of town on the bike, wide shoulders pretty straight with few bad curves, 45mph speed limit, rural area, had been adopted by a local cycling club, and leads to several of the best climbs in the southeast but I'm out there once a week or so for crashes and right before I got here a rider was hurt seriously when struck by a mirror.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

bone chilling. I ride on roads like that all the time - even has a pretty good shoulder. I never understand that.


----------



## Asbury (Jul 25, 2007)

It pisses me off. Why can't people watch what they're doing when they're driving a (expletive) car?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Asbury said:


> It pisses me off. Why can't people watch what they're doing when they're driving a (expletive) car?


It's because they are texting, chatting on the phone, eating, messing around with the radios, watching a DVD......................


----------



## willim8585 (May 18, 2007)

*San Antoio*

For those of you in the San Antonio area that are interested : 

Bicycle Mobility Meeting: 
Guest speaker will be: 
MR. GARY BRUEHLER, father of 
Greg Bruehler 
AT: 
BICYCLE MOBILITY ADVISORY [email protected] 
VIA METRO CENTER 
1021 SAN PEDRO AVE 
SAN ANTONIO, TX

WED: 
OCT. 14TH AT 6:00PM


----------

